
Zynga Now Worth Less Than Its Own Office Building - nitin_flanker
https://medium.com/halting-problem/zyngas-offices-now-worth-more-than-zynga-the-company-47a704d48249#.b03tz2pq1
======
gnufoo
Half a billion for that building? SF is crazy.

~~~
CaffeineSqurr
The halting problem on medium is a satirical blog. Here's another of their
posts

[https://medium.com/halting-problem/sf-man-stabbed-while-
brun...](https://medium.com/halting-problem/sf-man-stabbed-while-brunching-
bystanders-did-nothing-96ba31d1cdc9?source=linkShare-d169603428b-1462422243)

~~~
gnufoo
Damn, now I feel like an idiot :P

